# Attention all Floridians!



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

News Alert from Dr. TerrorEyes!

"Greetings, My Spooky Friends!

On Saturday, July 20th, 2013, I will again host the "Florida Haunters Social" in Ocala from 9:00 AM – 4:30 PM. Yes, IshWitch, I'll need a hand with setting up, if possible. We WILL be offering free breakfast: FRESH, free-range organic eggs from my farm, along with pancakes.

Like the past few times, it will be at the “Marion-Dunn Masonic Lodge” -- very spacious and well air-conditioned. Folks can bring their own projects, props, costumes, or whatever, to show and tell. Heck, it's all for fun, socializing and just for us Halloween zealots. It’s perfect for doing Make-N-Take classes and showing off prop creations.

There will be at least 2 "Make-n-Take" projects, free lunch, socializing, Halloween "stuff" swap, kids video gaming room, and IF kids will be coming, Beth will bring her Gypsy Vanner horse “Keavy” for the kids (http://harnessthepowerwithin.com/meet-us/the-horses/). Keavy is used at the school system’s “Horse Tales Literacy Project” for children and is very sweet.

I will show the details on how to make the distressed witch’s potions, that I taught at Halloween Extreme and MHC this year. Tammy Kane will be showing how to make easy and cheap eyeballs.

I’ll be bringing the dozen-plus props I made for my Addams Family-themed Halloween party in 2012, in case anyone wants some ideas.

***Our featured presentation will be with renowned owner of "Bloody Mary" cosmetics, Bobbie. She will be bringing products to demo, show use creative uses and applications, and just be on hand to share our zeal for Halloween and everything creepy-cool! What an awesome lady she truly is; we will be privileged to have her come by.

We will also be having a skype with Froggy's Fog, so have your questions ready!

I have obtained significant and awesome Halloween door prizes from several product vendors. I already have a Zombie Head (sent after last year’s event) from Krystal, some Froggy's Fog, a new and very cool Perma Blood product from Pale Night Productions and tons more!

If you want to talk about your next Halloween prop, a Halloween party decorating idea, your favorite costume idea, hearses, “Ocala Fear Fest” Haunted House, Halloween Extreme, Midwest Haunters Convention, or anything Halloween -- we'll do it.

Soon, I’ll be working on getting a motel with a discounted room rate, if folks will want to stay overnight.

As previously, the Lodge will bill me the discounted rental rate $75 for the big facility's use for the entire day. I'll just ask that attendees toss me just a couple of bucks each to help me pay for it.


Take sCare,

-Dr.TerrorEyes/Bill"



Please RSVP (purely so we have enough food!) at the Florida Haunters facebook page! 
We'll be LURKING FOR YOU!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Sent you PM. Hoping to make it!!


----------



## BobbyA (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi Bill,

Good that it was posted here, even with that it is not trivial to signup or RSVP or even find the page. 
I'm pretty sure I finally found the facebook page at: https://www.facebook.com/events/541758019169807/
However I was unable to find anywhere to post an RSVP (or anything else for that matter). 
I plan to come up for the event, is there anything (either specific or type of things) you would like me to bring ?


----------



## Illy (Jul 11, 2011)

Ocala is a bit of a drive to impromtu attend this  

Wish we could come.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I will be attending too. Looking forward to it!


----------

